# Madagascar Lace plant... advice?



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey guys,
i just got one of these beauties and got it in my tank... any special advice i should be aware of these guys? i know these are pretty sensetive plant to grow..

thansk<
M


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw man, I've been looking for one for a while now, where'd you find one?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

smash said:


> Aw man, I've been looking for one for a while now, where'd you find one?


Aquariums West had 2 large ones yesterday for sale.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

i know man! it is quiet a beautiful plant... i got it in pet habitat by Coquitlam Center, it was the only one they had actually and it has been in their store for a long time so it is a big one, and it was hiding in one of the tanks below all other tanks, i guess i got lucky on it... if i get it to make some flowers and seeds i can definitly give you some in close future


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey Stuart, i heard from Rob that you got some fantastic red plants  do you have any for sale or trade? also since you have on your signiture that you like pressurized CO2, i am curious to know where did you buy your CO2 system?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have one... it was beautiful... until i found out bala sharks/denisoni barbs/congo tetras chew on it! I have less than 1/4 of the plant left =( They gnaw on it for fun!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh no... that sux... i am glad i dont have any of those gays... though i have a rainbow shark i wonder if it would that...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

PJ pets in Richmond had some the last time I went there...


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw some at IPU richmond tonight


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

manim3 said:


> oh no... that sux... i am glad i dont have any of those gays... though i have a rainbow shark i wonder if it would that...


I also have a red tail shark in the same tank... he could be the culprit too? I'm not sure but they destroyed the plant....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

manim3 said:


> hey Stuart, i heard from Rob that you got some fantastic red plants  do you have any for sale or trade? also since you have on your signiture that you like pressurized CO2, i am curious to know where did you buy your CO2 system?


Right now my plant stock is fairly low (and most red plants seem to grow too quickly for my busy school schedule). Rob probably has more species than I do ATM .

All my pressurized CO2 units were sourced through Canadian Aquatics.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I also seen one while ago in pet boutique north van and IPU richmond. I had an eye on this plant for a long time, but I wait until I get my co2 setup. I've read a lot about it and somebody said it likes looooooots of fertilizing. Try putting tabs in the substrate under plant often.


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

is it true that i need to keep the bulb out on top of the gravel once the roots have set in the gravel?


----------

